# ***spoiler*** Cage Rage Contenders 11 Results***spoiler***



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

*-Leigh Alliss def. Dyson Roberts via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) at 0:47, R3
-Sami Berik def. Afnan Saeed via KO at 1:44, R1
-Steve Elliot def. Richard Griffin via Submission (Kimura) at 3:57, R2
-Giorgio Andrews def. Davin Byfield via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) at 4:47, R1
-Brett Bassett def. Steve Dossett via Submission (Triangle Choke) at 1:05, R1
-Peter Bowen def. Carl Lawrence via TKO (Strikes) at 4:05, R2
-Jamaine Facey def. Joe Holder via Submission (Rear Naked Choke) at 2:02, R1
-Chris Greig def. Kevin Ludick via Submission (Key Lock) at 2:29, R2
-Ryan White vs. Marvin Arnold – Not Medically Cleared
-Anthony Leslie def. Darren Walsh via TKO (Broken Nose) at 0:45, R1
-Tony Carney def. Ben Smith via TKO (Strikes) at 1:02, R2
-John Tomkinson def. Roy Allison via TKO (Strikes) at 1:45, R1*


----------

